# Ohio



## Mcnew32(Ag) (Oct 9, 2014)

Anyone living near canton ohio with experience in refining?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 9, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Mcnew. There are quite a few Buckeyes on the forum. I'm down in the Cincinnati area, so I'm a few hours away.

Best of luck!

Dave


----------



## mls26cwru (Oct 9, 2014)

im from cleveland, but i only have a tiny bit of experience with fingers and ic chips. welcome to the forum! 

Mike


----------



## grance (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm up in Bowling Green


----------



## everydayisalesson (Oct 10, 2014)

Welcome Mcnew, Columbus here but not a refiner, just a student. I am a Mc too, LOL. Welcome to the forum.

Mike Mc


----------



## Lou (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm in NE Ohio too


----------



## 4metals (Oct 10, 2014)

You flatlanders have to stick together!


----------



## Lou (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh please, you have us confused with people from Oklahoma and Indiana 

There's hills in Ohio, I swear!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 10, 2014)

Lou said:


> There's hills in Ohio, I swear!


You bet! Not so much up where Lou is. The glaciers smoothed that all down pretty well. Then they melted and left all the debris down in my part of the state. Lots of rolling hills down here.

Dave


----------



## maynman1751 (Oct 11, 2014)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Lou said:
> 
> 
> > There's hills in Ohio, I swear!
> ...


Yeah Dave, but you got the placer gold down there! Have you ever done any prospecting?
I'm in Barberton just south of Akron.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 11, 2014)

maynman1751 said:


> Yeah Dave, but you got the placer gold down there! Have you ever done any prospecting?
> I'm in Barberton just south of Akron.


I have. There is a small town just to the east of Cincinnati called Batavia. At one time there was a small gold mine there. There is a lot of disagreement as to whether the gold came from glacial deposits or is native to the area. My buddy and I built a 4" dredge and did our testing in one of the local rivers. It's only flour gold, but it's still very cool to be able to clean out the dredge and find color!

Dave


----------



## Smack (Oct 11, 2014)

Bought 3 cars from Stricker Bros. in Batavia back in 2000, a bit hilly in the south in OH but north and west is pretty flat.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 11, 2014)

Yep! Stricker runs the biggest salvage operation in the area. I've been out there a few times myself.

I'm originally from northern Ohio. When my brother came down for a visit recently, he commented on how much harder it was on vehicles down here than up in Lorain. The hills do take their toll, and they're not much fun in the winter.

If you're ever back down here, look me up. That pretty much goes for anyone else visiting the Cincinnati area.

Dave


----------



## Smack (Oct 12, 2014)

Go to Eldora Speedway once in a while too, to watch the World 100. Took a car there one year, in 04 I think, one I helped build and sponsored. The track is just north of Greenville, OH, in New Weston on 118, it's a fun 4 days. The car made 815 HP on the dyno.


----------



## maynman1751 (Oct 12, 2014)

FrugalRefiner said:


> maynman1751 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah Dave, but you got the placer gold down there! Have you ever done any prospecting?
> ...



Sounds like great fun! I only once went to the clearfork river by Belleville with no results. But once is not enough.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 12, 2014)

maynman1751 said:


> Sounds like great fun! I only once went to the clearfork river by Belleville with no results. But once is not enough.


Especially if you find some color! That really hooks you! 

Dave


----------



## gold4mike (Nov 18, 2014)

I'll weigh in from SouthEastern Ohio - Marietta.


----------



## AndyWilliams (Dec 18, 2014)

Me too! Not still there, but I do hail from Cincinnati! By the way Dave, I may be down there just after Xmas. Let me know if you'll be available.


----------



## Lou (Jan 13, 2015)

GO BUCKEYES!!!

Anyone else catch that game?

I had the great fortune of making it to the Sugar Bowl this year, what a battle!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 13, 2015)

Bucks beat the Ducks!

Dave


----------



## gold4mike (Jan 13, 2015)

Yep - been having a problem keeping my eyes open at work today though.


----------



## galenrog (Jan 13, 2015)

Watched the first half before bailing. Ducks looked good on the first drive. From then on it looked like they went on cruise control. One thing impressed me a lot. The Buckeye defense brought everything they had. By the second quarter the Duck offense looked rattled. This was very evident by the failure to capitalize on turnovers and other mistakes from Ohio State. I did not watch the second half. I can not comment on that. Congrats to the Buckeyes.


----------

